

Morepath: Python web microframework, with super powers - chrstphrhrt
http://morepath.readthedocs.org/en/latest/

======
natch
Looks interesting.

Some feedback for whoever is writing the docs:

The first thing I always look for in the docs for a python project is: Was
this developed for python3, which was first released in 2008? If not, I'd like
to at least see a requirements section.

I'm aware I could figure this out by digging through the code. Just saying the
docs should also mention it.

